# New Server



## horseUSA (Nov 20, 2003)

Just transfered the site over to a new host. The email will be down for a few days and the site may go down for a bit. Please bear with us as we finish this change.

This new host will provide faster access to the information.
Thank you, www.ww2aircraft.net

EDIT: Everything has gone great with the transfer on our end, email is up and running plus the site should be operating smoothly. However, if you have any problems drop a msg at [email protected].


----------

